

Interviews with Interesting People - Paul Graham Interview Request - IWIP

Hi Hackernews,<p>Long time fan of this site and its members projects. Love following the growth of all the startups.<p>I&#x27;ve recently started a blog www.interviewswithinterestingpeople.com, to settle various curiosities of my own. So far I have interviewed two top NASA scientists (one a Nobel prize winner), a legendary Brazilian rock band (I live in Sao Paulo), a paleobotanist, and UFC hall of famer Royce Gracie. Others coming in the pipeline too.<p>I think it would be fascinating to speak with the one and only Paul Graham and pick his brain about business and life.<p>I figured posting here might be a good way to reach him. Or if anyone could put me in touch with him directly, that would be awesome. I&#x27;m sure he is extremely busy, but you never know, he might be able to squeeze me in for a ten minute chat some time.<p>Any help in reaching him would be greatly appreciated.<p>All the best,<p>Ross.
======
IWIP
Anyone got any tips for making contact? Cheers, Ross.

